# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  شرایط ثبت نام غیر حضوری

## رحيمي

سلام
فقط يك سوال : شرايط ثبت نام غير حضوری چيست؟

----------


## پزشکی تبریز

الان طبق قانون جدید دیگه غیرحضوری ثبت نام نمیکنن(البته فقط مدارس دولتی)
بعضی غیرانتفاعی ها غیرحضوری ثبت نام میکنن که اون ها هم شرایط خودشون رو دارن.
درضمن مراکز آموزش از راه دور هم برای اشخاصی که سن قانونی اونها گذشته ثبت نام غیرحضوری دارن

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> سلام
> فقط يك سوال : شرايط ثبت نام غير حضوری چيست؟





> الان طبق قانون جدید دیگه غیرحضوری ثبت نام نمیکنن(البته فقط مدارس دولتی)
> بعضی غیرانتفاعی ها غیرحضوری ثبت نام میکنن که اون ها هم شرایط خودشون رو دارن.
> درضمن مراکز آموزش از راه دور هم برای اشخاصی که سن قانونی اونها گذشته ثبت نام غیرحضوری دارن


البته بگم که غیر انتفاعی ها هم غیرحضوری ندارن
فقط پول میگیرن کارتو راه بندازن :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Wild Rose

بچه ها من میخوام سال دیگه غیر حضوری بگیرم...

باید چکار کرد؟؟؟؟

چون با محاسبات من خیلی تو مدرسه وقتم گرفته میشه....مدرسه امم یه مدرسه ی عادی و با سطح سواد زیر صفر هستش...

اگه کلا 200 روز برم مدرسه....200 تا 7 ساعت....از وقتم میره...

من اینو نمیخوام..

پس لطفا در این باره هرچی میدونید بگید..ممنون :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Majesty

سوال خوبیه ... چون من خودم هم به همین فکر میکنم....مدرسه ی ما از ساعت 8 تا ساعت 2 هستش و از ساعت 3:30 تا 5:30 هم دوباره کلاس داریم... میشه...من دیگه اینو حساب نمیکنم و حساب کردن یه همچین وقت تلف کردن وحشتناکی رو به صاحب نظران واگذار میکنم !!!!

----------


## Wild Rose

خو کمک کنیـد.... :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Al I

مدرسه رو حتما برین یا اگه نرفتین درس های اصلی رو بیرون کلاس برین

----------


## Wild Rose

> مدرسه رو حتما برین یا اگه نرفتین درس های اصلی رو بیرون کلاس برین


خب اونوقت من 4 ساعت در روز بیرون کلاس برم....6 ساعت یا 7 ساعتم برم مدرسه....یه ساعت هم استراحت کنم....کی درس بخونم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مدرسه رفت الکی نیست...باید درسها و امتحانای مزخرف یه مشت معلم بی سواد هم بدم....

به نظر شما این چه نفعی داره؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Majesty

> مدرسه رو حتما برین یا اگه نرفتین درس های اصلی رو بیرون کلاس برین


آفرین داداش...همینجاس قضیه...حالا این میخواد کلا مدرسه نره...شما اطلاع ندارین چجوری میشه نرفت؟؟؟!!!

----------


## Al I

> خب اونوقت من 4 ساعت در روز بیرون کلاس برم....6 ساعت یا 7 ساعتم برم مدرسه....یه ساعت هم استراحت کنم....کی درس بخونم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> مدرسه رفت الکی نیست...باید درسها و امتحانای مزخرف یه مشت معلم بی سواد هم بدم....
> 
> به نظر شما این چه نفعی داره؟؟؟؟؟


سعی کنید امسال مدرسه ای برید که کلاس های کنکور هم داخل مدرسه برگزار کنن ، 
باشد که محیط آموزشی چندان قشنگی نداشته باشه ولی فرآیند آموزشی تو مدرسه تکمیل میشه

----------


## Al I

> آفرین داداش...همینجاس قضیه...حالا این میخواد کلا مدرسه نره...شما اطلاع ندارین چجوری میشه نرفت؟؟؟!!!


مدارسی هستن که یه خرده پول میگیرن میگن نیا مدرسه ما حاضر میزنیمت

----------


## Majid-VZ

> بچه ها من میخوام سال دیگه غیر حضوری بگیرم...
> 
> باید چکار کرد؟؟؟؟
> 
> چون با محاسبات من خیلی تو مدرسه وقتم گرفته میشه....مدرسه امم یه مدرسه ی عادی و با سطح سواد زیر صفر هستش...
> 
> اگه کلا 200 روز برم مدرسه....200 تا 7 ساعت....از وقتم میره...
> 
> من اینو نمیخوام..
> ...


غیر حضوری گرفتن رو غیر قانونی تلقی کردن
البته اگر با مدیرتون صحبت کنی شاید راضی بشه (همه چی دست مدیرته)

----------

